# Jasper ARM - Ridgeland, SC - LH female pup



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13147579

*More About Joy*
My name is Joy. I am very joyful, playful and full of energy. I went to PetCo for training last week and they claimed I was a Belgian or Bavarian Shepherd. Needless to say I am very smart and very trainable. I need a family that will play with me and spend time teaching me all of the things I should know to be a wonderful dog. Please come to the shelter and take a look. I will be spayed next month and I am up to date on all of my shots. I do bark at the cats that come out to play. I may be better in a home without cats.
Home without cats preferred
This pet is up to date with routine shots.
* Jasper Animal Rescue Mission
* Ridgeland, SC
* 843 726 7799

Cat allergies has never stopped our Board of Directors Member David from doing all he can to help our furry friends get adopted. We are a 501 (c) (3) non-profit organization that is run by volunteers and very caring employees. Our animals are mostly strays that need a good home. If you are interested in giving an animal a warm loving life, or would like to be a part of this fun rewarding experience, please stop by, email, or call. Our volunteers work hard participating in adoption events at PetsMart and PetCo, so if you do not see what you are looking for on petfinder.com, just come by because new animals come in daily. *We are a RESCUE FRIENDLY organization* and are in this for the animals. Spread the word to everyone you know that Jasper Animal Rescue Mission is the place to go for low adoption fees and wonderful animals to make a life complete, if not yours, maybe a friend's or a relative's. Your help literally saves a life. So spread the word about our listings on PetFinder.
*Just $75.00*, which includes spaying or neutering and age appropriate vaccinations, will give you a wonderful companion for life! Come adopt and save a life! Just call (843) 726-7799


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I can temp foster! References is you want.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She's certainly a little temptress.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG, she is a #10 on the cute meter, (10 being as high as possible). What a sweetheart, just look at that face.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Giving this baby a bump, she's so adorable.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Somebody answer my question in General issues soon....I'm in love!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

My Houdini would love this girl! lol


----------



## 1000Sparks (Jun 16, 2008)

She looks just like my Knickers.
How do I get her?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So...I'm confused...is this a rescue or a good shelter?


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

what a beauty!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: NikkiNoodleShe looks just like my Knickers.
> How do I get her?


Any updates on this adorable pup?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

We are calling on her tomorrow.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been in contact with Summer at Jasper ARMS - Joy has been adopted to a family - they will be updating her PF link.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Yup - that's what I was just about to report







Andrew called them this afternoon.


----------

